# Cesar Milan



## Boogity (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes I really like to watch his show too. At first I wasn't very sure about his style but I soon grew to appreciate his ways and now I catch his show whenever I can.


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

I've watched it a few times but kind of got bored with it because it seemed like the answer was the same for every problem - it's all rooted in being able to walk your dog on a leash and showing him/her who's alpha. It just seemed like "different dog, same answer". He is really good, though, although I think the show title is misleading. I wonder how much he charges for a session.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I love that show. Have you ever watched how calm and relaxed he is while working with a dog, I think that plays a major role in the training of the dog since they pick up on our body language as well.

He does have a way with working with even the most aggressive of animals, but I think that mostly goes to his respect for them as well as knowing the body language that a dog reads from a human...he knows them and knows what to do, and what not to do!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I like that show.... Maggie will sit there and watch the whole show ..its funny to watch her....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's cute too!!!:dblthumb2


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

Someone mentioned here that it was getting boring. Yes, I agree with you that the different situation but same solution is what you've observed. However, if you watch the latest season, its already the behavior of the dog that is being addressed.


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

I just started watching the show. It is very interesting and informative and also helps to understand a bit how dogs think and interpret your behavior... great show


----------

